# Favorite Albums/Artist/Song/Whatever!



## gameboi9321 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here you can post your favorite albums/artist/song/whatever You can include album art, music videos, and so on.

*ARTISTS;
*
*5150
SANTA MASSACRE
IRON ATTACK!
Sound Holic
IOSYS
Jackal Queenston
Emoticon ( A.K.A. FIAB )
3L
Shibayan Records
Kishida Kyoudan and The Akeboshi Rockets *

*ALBUM ART; (Optional)

*


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 3, 2013)

*Artists (in no particular order)- *
Boston
 Electric Light Orchestra
The Beach Boys
Roy Orbison 
Simon and Garfunkel
The Who
Led Zeppelin 
Queen 
Yes
Kansas 
Styx
Midnight Oil 
Bee Gees
Weezer
The Killers
Keane
The White Stripes 
Bush 
Sex Pistols
Vince Guaraldi
Samuel Barber
Hans Zimmer
John Williams
Ennio Morricone
Dvorak

*Albums-*
Pet Sounds- The Beach Boys (1966)
Who's Next- The Who (1971)
Fragile- Yes (1971)
[Untitled]- Led Zeppelin (1971)
A Night at the Opera- Queen (1975)
A New World Record- ELO (1976)
Boston- Boston (1976)
Out of the Blue- ELO (1977)
Paradise Theater- Styx (1981)
10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1- Midnight Oil (1982)
The Blue Album- Weezer (1994)
Hot Fuss- The Killers (2004)
Under the Iron Sea- Keane (2006)


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

A little outdated but here are my general favorites.






And not a single aeroplane in sight.

*Edit:* By the way, I'd say my favorite artists are...

*1.* 16Volt
*2.* Front Line Assembly
*3.* Chemlab
*4.* H3llb3nt
*5.* System of a Down
*6.* Rabbit Junk
*7.* Igorrr
*8.* Powerman 5000
*9.* Mindless Self Indulgence
*10.* Lustmord


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ill pretty much listen to anything BUT Dubstep or Pop...
Although my 2 favorite bands are "Devo" and "Mr. Bungle" the bands listed below are pretty close...
-They Might Be Giants
-Queen
-Primus
-Korn
-The Pretty Things
-Peter Gabriel
-The Beatles
-David Bowie
-Gary Numan\Tubeway Army
-Dead Kennedys
-Reagan Youth
-The Human League
-The Cure
-The Misfits
-The Buggles
-Styx
-Ill Repute
-"Early" Pink Floyd
-Kraftwerk
-Blondie
-Dr. Know

My Favorite Albums would have to be...
-S.F. Sorrow / The Pretty Things (1969)
-Oh No, Its Devo! / Devo (1982)
-Mr Bungle / Mr Bungle (1991)
-Help / The Beatles (1965)
-Apollo 18 / They Might Be Giants (1992)
-Gorillaz / Gorillaz (2001)
-A Collection Of Pop Classics / Reagan Youth (1990)
-Are We Not Men? / Devo (1978 )
-California / Mr Bungle (1999)
-Trans Europe Express / Kraftwerk (1977) (if any of you like old electronic music, check this out!)

And some songs I'm pretty fond of are...
-Hall of Heads / They Might Be Giants (1992)
-See Emily Play / Pink Floyd (1967)
-Explosions / Devo (1982)
-Dare To Be Stupid / Weird Al Yankovic (1985)
-Obsession / Animotion (1984)
-Jerry Was A Race Car Driver / Primus (1991)

Yes, I know my musical tastes are a bit weird...


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 6, 2013)

It's always fun figuring out what my favorites are at any given moment.

*Artists:*
Death
Artillery
Atheist
Metallica
Sabbat
Moonsorrow
Hibria
December Wolves
Immortal
The B-52's
REM
Nirvana
Anthrax
Holy Moses
Angra

*Albums:*
Metallica - Ride the Lightning (1984)
Artillery - Fear of Tomorrow (1985)
Fates Warning - No Exit (1988)
Blind Guardian - Battalions of Fear (1988)
Anthrax - State of Euphoria (1988)
Sabbat - Dreamweaver (1989)
ÐÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð´ - ÐšÑ€Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¸Ð·Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ (1992)
Death - Individual Thought Patterns (1993)
Hibria - Defying the Rules (2004)
Funeral Diner - The Underdark (2005)
Cattle Decapitation - The Harvest Floor (2009)


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2013)

Artists:
Metallica
Avenged Sevenfold
Stone Sour
Iron Maiden
System of a Down
Nickelback (They're good, really. No, really, honestly...)
The Used
Shinedown

Albums:
Metallica-Master of Puppets
Metallica-Metallica (black album)
Avenged Sevenfold-Nightmare
Fall Out Boy-From Under The Cork Tree
Stone Sour-Audio Secrecy
Iron Maiden- Powerslave
Nickelback- Here and Now
Black Sabbath- Master of Reality


this is only a few of the many i have collected over many years....


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 6, 2013)

Top tens for each... Off the top of my head.
*
Artists*

Animal Coillective 
Cibo Matto 
Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti 
Genesis 
Bjork 
De La Soul 
Excepter 
Beck 
The Beastie Boys 
Akira Yamaoka 
 *Albums*

J Dilla - Donuts 
Sigur Ros - () 
Jean Grae - Cookies or Commas 
Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti - Mature Themes 
Genesis - Lamb Lies Down on Broadway 
Bjork - Homogenic 
Cibo Matto - Viva La Woman 
Grouper - Dragging a Dead Dear up a Hill 
Excepter - Presidence 
Animal Collective - Strawberry Jam 
*Songs*

Black Dice - Kokomo 
Cibo Matto - Beef Jerky 
Cibo Matto - Birthday Cake 
Excepter - KK 
Genesis - The Carpet Crawlers 
Bjork - Unravel 
Eric Copeland - Land of Foot 
Black Dice - Rodriquez 
Eric B. And Rakim - Eric B. Is President 
Ol' Dirty Bastard - Brooklyn Zoo


----------



## Plantar (Feb 7, 2013)

Artists-
My Sister's Machine
Screaming Trees
Mark Lanegan
Jewel
Alanis Morissette
Tanks of Zen
Arjen Lucassen

Albums-
Sweet Oblivion (Screaming Trees)
Lonesome Crow (Scorpions)
Love's Gentle Maw (Tanks of Zen)
Diva (My Sister's Machine)
Wallflower (My Sister's Machine)
Dust (Screaming Trees)
Whiskey for the Holy Ghost (Mark Lanegan)
The Winding Sheet (Mark Lanegan)
Field Songs (Mark Lanegan)
Scraps at Midnight (Mark Lanegan)
Taken By Force (Scorpions)
Soulbender (Soulbender)
Pieces of You (Jewel)
Flavors of Entanglement (Alanis Morissette)
Jagged Little Pill (Alanis Morissette)

They're in no particular order... If anything, all of the Mark Lanegan albums are my favorite. :J


----------



## Reggie12 (Feb 7, 2013)

My all time favourite is MJ's Dangerous and it still rocks.


----------

